# Navarre Bch 2/23/12



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Hit the beach this AM caught one nice pompano, one big blue and a small little black drum. Pictures to follow later this evening. After today I dont think I will ever keep another blue. Talk about a mushy oily meat???? Whats up with them? I hear they can be edible. My next question is how many surf fish need to be bleed? I know blues but how about pomp? Would it hurt any? 

Thanks, 
TNT


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Stay away from bluefish, catfish and bonita, some people around here's definition of edible is that it won't kill you. If you want something to eat target flounder and sheepshead, you won't be disappointed there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pompano don't necessarily need to be bled, but I like to bleed mine. It helps with cleaning up and the filets look 100 times prettier!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

will do, them damn blues are nasty. fights good but when filleting I thought I had struck oil!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Pompano don't necessarily need to be bled, but I like to bleed mine. It helps with cleaning up and the filets look 100 times prettier!


 
Thanks Chris I think I will start to do mine as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

bigrick said:


> Stay away from bluefish, catfish and bonita, some people around here's definition of edible is that it won't kill you. If you want something to eat target flounder and sheepshead, you won't be disappointed there.



:notworthy: love this post..so true..but have to add pomps to your edible list very tasty!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

When you cut me, I bleed Gulf Coast. But a transplant from New York changed my attitude toward Blues. Bleed them and ice them immediately, and remove the blood line when you clean them. I smoke or blacken them and use them primarily for fish patties and fish salad. However, I have eaten the blackened filets. Not bad!

But I agree with the others, Blues don't even belong in the same conversation with Pompano.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Pompano Joe next time I catch some I wouldn't mind bringing them over if your interested? I wouldn't mind trying your version of smoked blue fish.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

put them blues in the freezer, awsome BAIT this summer!! Grind it for CHUM!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

or buy yourself some crab traps, I turn bluefish into blue crabs all the time....


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Bring 'em on.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Will do Joe. I ll have to get your contact info next time before I head out.


----------

